# My other clam



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's my other crocea clam...got it early October...still doing fine. Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 14, 2008)

they look like art glass...very cool!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, amazing color!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like it was made by Dale Chihuly of Seattle! Nice!


Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Dec 15, 2008)

It's beautiful! You've opened my eyes to a whole world that I didn't know existed! How do you go about feeding these little guys?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 15, 2008)

They mainly rely on mutualistic algae (zooxanthellae) in the mantle (the colred part) for their nutrition, but I still add "phytoplankton" (mostly yeast, or freeze dried algae, depending on the brand) to the water a few times a week to give them some extra food. Take care, Eric


----------

